# 6 lug conversions



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

is it possible to do a six lug conversion on a 240. the reason i ask for this is because i was walkin by a frontier and i saw the rims, they look okay, then i thought of a 240.









it could look ugly on it, but im very curious as to what it'll look like. any photoshop experts in here??? :fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If I wasnt @ work I'd do it for you...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

gimme your boss's number, ill tell him you have drugs so he can fire you, then you wont be at work no more. then come and do it for me


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Silly Rabbit!!! Everyone knows im on drugs!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

and your boss?

by the way, what do you know bout 6 lug conversion, i just started this thread and it's already off topic. lol.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

why would you want to?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

put those rims on that frontier on a 240. well first i wanted a photoshop expert to do it. im just curious.


and if nobody does it im gonna disgrace everyone here by puttin dubs on my 240, a supra spoiler, a vtec emblem, wooden bodykit and have the NISSANFORUMS.COM sticker all over my car. lmao <--can someone photoshop that one too???


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! OK! Just calm down! Step away from the Rice... Give me some time and I'll get it done for you!!!
as for the 6 lug, I think it should be the same as the 5 lug conv.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol. cool. :fluffy:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

sorry, my thread goin down to the bottom, cant be having that, so it goes back on the top with this post


:hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

gimme a pic of your 240. and i'll get it done when i see it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there is a set of aftermarket rims that look like those. i cant remember what the hell they are tho.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

volk te37's kinda looks like those..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

maybe if ur blind....


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i dont have my scanner working, drift, take somebody's 240 and do it


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the soke ## reminds you of TE37's. but iy dont look like them.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> the soke ## reminds you of TE37's. but iy dont look like them.


where in hawaii?\


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Mililani on the island of Oahu...yea dogg...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

any wheel you're gonna find in 6 lug is gonna be for a truck, so they will be smaller and wider... could be an interesting route to follow, but you might pull up next to a truck and you two could very possibly have the same wheels... eek


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ill tell the truck my shit's faster and my wheels look better on my shit than his. :hal:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

A lot of truck rims are not designed for use with low profile tyres. Also the centre locator for the wheel hub is a different size completely. Dont bother.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

aight, i was just curious, i actually wanted to try it, well at least see it in photoshop, but i guess drift240 doesnt know how to photoshop. oh well.


----------

